# Another winning night!!!!  Get free plays on Twitter!!!!



## Sin City Sportz (Sep 6, 2012)

Game of the night: Miami over 9, winner!!  2nd biggest game: Texas, winner!!  Also gave Texas out free on Twitter for all followers....Get free plays daily on Twitter:

Twitter:  @SinCitySportz

Buy a month, get one free; if the 1st month doesn't win, you don't pay....This deal is a steal.  Email me for information.  SinCitySportz@yahoo.com

Packages available for all players.  Get on board now!!!!

SinCitySportz@yahoo.com

Comp: Hamilton -130 over Butler (total bases)


----------

